# Ram yield report.



## zzz (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,
recently refined a lot of 1235 grams of mixed memory ram for a total of 74 sticks.
Recovered around 250 grams of chips, around 30 grams of mlcc, maybe 150 grams of copper and 20 of tin and very little trace of silver chloride.
Used around 700 ml of 33% hydrochloric acid and 200ml of nitric.

*Gold*, with a pessimistic yield of 95% of the total spot (all the gold plated part, not only fingers, and gold from the chip): *0,54g*

Maked this post because all people ask for memory yield and nobody give a complete answer.
So, for me, the fair price for memory destined for refining with gold at 1660$ price for oz, is 3,5$ for pound, or, in euro, 5€/kilo.

Hope this is helpful.

Greetings to all.


----------



## etack (Jan 10, 2013)

Makes you wonder why people refine ram. I've been advocating lately to sell it at 17.00# 'cause it's hard to make more than that at home.


Eric


----------



## zzz (Jan 10, 2013)

etack said:


> Makes you wonder why people refine ram. I've been advocating lately to sell it at 17.00# 'cause it's hard to make more than that at home.
> 
> 
> Eric


You gained a lot, trust me.


----------



## etack (Jan 10, 2013)

what an I missing?

Your math says that 2.7# of gold ram gives you .56g of gold that is 29.93 at spot per gram at 53.69

I get 17.00# for gold ram so 17*2.7=$46.34

I see only loss of money.

Eric


----------



## zzz (Jan 10, 2013)

etack said:


> what an I missing?
> 
> Your math says that 2.7# of gold ram gives you .56g of gold that is 29.93 at spot per gram at 53.69
> 
> ...



0,54g * 53,69 = 28.99$ worth of gold from 2,7 pound of ram
1235g (my lot) / 450g = 2,7 pound
2,7 pound * 17 = what you say 46.34$
46,34 - 28,99 = +17.35$

I'm seeing gain.


----------



## etack (Jan 10, 2013)

I think something is lost in translation. I believe we are saying the same thing. I think. :lol: 

Have a good day

Eric


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 10, 2013)

But ZZZ, how much time you spent going thru the process of recovering the metals, plus chemicals...?
Phil


----------



## zzz (Jan 10, 2013)

etack said:


> I think something is lost in translation. I believe we are saying the same thing. I think. :lol:
> 
> Have a good day
> 
> Eric


I was saying that you have earned more by selling. I missed something in the translation maybe?

Good day you too.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay!
Have a good day! 8) 
Phil


----------



## zzz (Jan 10, 2013)

philddreamer said:


> But ZZZ, how much time you spent going thru the process of recovering the metals, plus chemicals...?
> Phil


I've spented 1 day to refine this specific lot, around 1$ of hydrocloric acid and i don't know how much cost to you nitric,
to me only the time to make it, pessimistic 0,5$ of money for 1 liter of >95% concentration nitric.


----------



## etack (Jan 10, 2013)

I have asked the buyer to post on this forum. I have asked other too but they have not. Maybe they don't like our e-crap. :lol: 

He has some good reviews so hope he does.

Eric


----------



## zzz (Jan 10, 2013)

Usually companies like you know boardsort and other similar, buy at price because they will test every single piece of this e-scrap, 
than with piece that works, make some workstation and sell it, and other or repair it or refine it.
Is not for precious metal worth that they buy at this price. Maybe only for the old cpu they has the fair price that is comparable to their intrinsic value.

So to people who want to refine, absolutely do not buy at this price, but almost 4 times less.


----------



## etack (Jan 10, 2013)

They are able to buy at that price because the are getting paid for most of the metals in them. I say most because some don't report in the dore bar only in the slag. Or they aren't agreed as payable. Any way if they are making 5-8% than they are doing great.

They are paying 34000 for a ton of ram and 2000 to have it processed than there may only be @ a 5% gain $37800 in a ton of ram. Which is $18.90 a pound.

Eric



ED for Sp


----------



## zzz (Jan 10, 2013)

etack said:


> They are able to buy at that price because the are getting paid for most of the metals in them. I sat most because some don't report in the dore bar only in the slag. Or they aren't agreed as payable. Any way if they are making 5-8% than they are doing great.
> 
> They are paying 34000 for a ton of ram and 2000 to have it processed than there may only be @ a 5% gain $37800 in a ton of ram. Which is $18.90 a pound.
> 
> Eric


I think is too risky at this ROI. If I had a company like that, i would like at least 50% to 100% of return.
At this point is better to invest this money in government bonds, less risk and no job.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not sure that, in this environment, I would consider government bonds "low risk".

Not in the U.S. anyhow.


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 29, 2013)

So let me see how I got this, you are saying that buying RAM modules from scrap yard, and refine in house I would lose money???


----------



## bee (Jul 4, 2013)

i have processed tons of ram. the Au yield is always arround .8gram per 1000 grams of ram and i donot cut fingers we grind and melt the dust with PbO + flux.
thanks
bee


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting! Are you then extracting the gold with zinc from the lead? I can't remember, I think,I read about this method in Ammen's. 

And if so, 
how much gold can lead dissolve until you have to extract?
what is the efficiency of the extraction, or is it almost quantitative like the common wet methods?
how much gold can zinc dissolve until the extraction gets ineffective?
what temperature is needed for the redox reaction?

I just wonder,if this could be a nice demonstration school experiment, though then I would use clean materials like goldleaves and carbon, instead of PCBs, condensing metal vapors and using the fume hood as an extra safety.

I guess, I have so many questions, that I have to do some research now.. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 19, 2013)

zzz---
Check your PM's. 

Harold


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 19, 2013)

bee said:


> i have processed tons of ram. the Au yield is always arround .8gram per 1000 grams of ram and i donot cut fingers we grind and melt the dust with PbO + flux.
> thanks
> bee



So then what is your average yield per pound for Ram?

My math is not very good anymore but I was guessing about 2.5 pounds of Ram will net about 1 gram of gold. Sound about right?


----------



## kkmonte (Jul 19, 2013)

silversaddle1 said:


> bee said:
> 
> 
> > i have processed tons of ram. the Au yield is always arround .8gram per 1000 grams of ram and i donot cut fingers we grind and melt the dust with PbO + flux.
> ...



Well according to the math, using his yield number, it would be 2.75 lbs of ram per 1 gram of gold. (using 454 grams per pound).


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jul 19, 2013)

I stand corrected. Thank you very much!


----------

